# Marriott Grande Ocean Question



## rpluskota (Jun 3, 2012)

So I have a question for the Marriott Grande Ocean experts.  We are traveling to Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head over July 4th.  I am looking for building suggestions, our situation is a bit unique.  We have 4 villas for the week.  Two villas are from my parents, which are platinum owners at the resort.....an oceanfront and oceanside.  The other two villas are oceanside villas I reserved with destination points(actually an enrolled owner).  I own three marriott weeks at other locations. So with all that in mind.....

Questions: 
1. What would be the best building to request for the villas to be located, close to beach, pools, and activities?
2.  Is there a building that has the best ocean front villas....my hope is that I can get good units requested based on my parents ownership at the resort.
3.  How do they prioritize requests at this resort?
4.  Any other suggestions for a great trip at the resort...we will have 8 adults and 12-14 kids.  

Thanks for your all help!


----------



## jme (Jun 3, 2012)

rpluskota said:


> So I have a question for the Marriott Grande Ocean experts.  We are traveling to Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head over July 4th.  I am looking for building suggestions, our situation is a bit unique.  We have 4 villas for the week.  Two villas are from my parents, which are platinum owners at the resort.....an oceanfront and oceanside.  The other two villas are oceanside villas I reserved with destination points(actually an enrolled owner).  I own three marriott weeks at other locations. So with all that in mind.....
> 
> Questions:
> 1. What would be the best building to request for the villas to be located, close to beach, pools, and activities?
> ...



If you want both oceanfront and oceanside villas to be in the same building so that you can visit each other more easily, you have options of Dolphin and Starfish, which are located on opposite sides of the resort. They are L-shaped buildings, near the ocean, with the corner "elbow" on the inside....see photo below:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Marri...d+Island,+Beaufort,+South+Carolina+29928&z=18

We are doing the same thing starting today, but we are doing 3 consecutive weeks, with one villa concurrent in the middle, making 4 in all (1 villa, 2 villas, 1 villa for the 3 weeks). We selected Dolphin because we have both oceanfront and oceanside villas too. You could do the same for Starfish---bldgs are mirror images. 

In the aerial view photo, Starfish is last bldg on your left, near South pool and Pool Bar Jim's, whereas Dolphin is last bldg on right, near North pool. North end is quieter because of the lagoon, and South end has the big "dolphin pool"(strange that it's not near Dolphin bldg). 

Southside "Dolphin pool" is popular with families because it's huge and divided into smaller coves. Kids love that pool---one water current swirls, one bubbles, one shoots water into air, one is motionless.  North pool is quieter EXCEPT when they do the kids' activities and also when music is playing for the activity. Usually it's reggae music, and they may have a hula-hoop contest, a limbo contest, etc. Usually that's in the middle of the day, lasting only a short time, and we are always on the beach, so it's fine with us. In the mornings and evenings, it's very quiet at the North Pool. 

We also love the grills on the North side, under the big gazebo (not covered anywhere else), and it's just beautiful there with lagoon all around, and everything on that side is shaded----very beautiful, and nice at night with trees all lit up. Also closer to bike rental next door at Sea Horse bldg---which also houses Marketplace Deli and work-out room. Lagoon side also has a quiet row of shaded lounge chairs for reading or napping, somewhat removed from pool and resort activity.  North side also has grassy area in front of oceanfront wing, with lounge chairs close by, where it's really quiet for sunning---sort of off to itself.  

South side has Pool Bar Jim's and lovely South pool.....much fun to hang out there, especially when you wish to have a drink, then hit the pool for a quick dip, then sun again----that side has a small wooden deck off the pool area overlooking the ocean, actually extending out about 20 feet into the dunes. Get to your lounge chair early if you desire that deck. South side is pretty quiet too. The outdoor Grille is also close, where you can get grilled-to-order  burgers, hot dogs, hot sandwiches like chicken, fish, wraps, whatever----nice extensive selection for a poolside grille. A nice picnic area is there with covered umbrellas. 

If you perhaps want "separation" from the other villas (oceanfront vs oceanside), choose one of the inner two oceanfront bldgs Sea Horse or Sand Castle (both are exclusively oceanfront).....Both have better/quieter views of ocean, and are more removed from pools and activities....you'll notice when walking past them that the area is super quiet. 

As for trips, have no clue....we do trips to the beach and pools.
HH has loads of activities off-site though. Pick up the brochures and booklets at the spa/lobby/front desk when checking in, and search those. Plenty of environmental tours, excursions, etc.  You can google HH activities and check now. 

I would highly recommend BIKING on the Hilton head trails, some of the nicest and safest in the world, mostly inside Sea Pines Plantation, entrance gate just a mile down from Grande Ocean. You can rent bikes at GO and it's an easy and quick ride to Sea Pines. Best trails are (look them up on a map) (1)Plantation Drive (turn right off Lighthouse Rd on way into Harbour Town), (2) road which goes to South Beach area, branching to LEFT just past Marriott Monarch.... South Beach is the home of many cool shops and restaurants and world-famous "Salty Dog T-Shirt Shop". (don't recommend restaurants there at South Beach, however----not too bad, but there are soooo many more great ones to waste it on those). (3) go on into Harbour Town....it's gorgeous. Note: great ice cream counter located inside the Cinnamon Bear Country Store, about midway, under breezeway among HT shops. Lighthouse is gorgeous, and physically sound bodies can go up the stairs for a spectacular view. Also lots of beautiful boats and yachts there in the world-famous Harbour Town harbour. 

Good luck......


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 4, 2012)

You just received advice form the top Grande Ocean expert so there is not much I can add but only to suggest that any oceanside rooms will be nice so I wouldn't get caught up in trying to get rooms together but ask for high floors as a first priority. At least that is what I would do to avoid getting lower floored rooms or a less desired OF unit for the sake of being close.

Also if you haven't already, do a search on HHI restaurants in TUG as Marty also did a great write up on all the great dining options on HHI.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 4, 2012)

Adding to what Joe said, you really don't go wrong with any one building.  The nuance is what floor you get for views, etc.  

The resort is very small in area.  None of the buildings are more than a two minute walk from another if you know how to navigate in and around the complex.  Same can be said for distance to the ocean.

I'll be there for five days on July 15th.  Can't wait.  It's my absolute favorite Marriott property.


----------



## rpluskota (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone,  I appreciate all the advice.  We are really looking forward to getting back to this resort and back to Hilton Head.  I actually think the last time I stayed at Grande Ocean was in 2004, before we had our kids.  We stayed at Barony about three years ago but our daughter was about 3 months old.....so as you can imagine.....a rather low key vacation.  This time around is taking a bit more planning!  Thanks again.


----------



## jme (Jun 4, 2012)

rpluskota said:


> We are really looking forward to getting back to this resort and back to Hilton Head.  I actually think the last time I stayed at Grande Ocean was in 2004, before we had our kids.



yep, it's a great resort, very romantic, especially on the balconies at night, when the lights are all lit up throughout the resort's trees. 

Soooo, you're planning on having more kids????


----------



## Shirtman (Jun 4, 2012)

Even the 5th floor doesn't guarantee you an ocean view as we were in Pelican 8152 last week and only if you stood in one corner of the balcony could you see the ocean.  No matter what your location it's a wonderful facility.

Map:
https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/gr/gr_sitemap.pdf


----------



## rpluskota (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, we are going to utilize all the advice.  We actually touched base with MGO today.....were shooting for the Starfish building.  We think it will have the best balance with all the kids.  It sounds like we are in pretty good shape because 2 of the 4 units are owner weeks.  The other 2 are destination club points, which I guess is the next in the pecking order.  At any rate.....it should be a pretty fun vacation as its four families from our neighborhood....although dinner could be tricky.......thank goodness for the grills!!!

One last question, do the bike rental companies have bikes that have a child seat on the back of the adult bike and do they have bikes with training wheels.  My six year old is just learning...so we are debating bringing her bike.  My three year won't be able to keep up.....so we are going to need a bike with a seat.

Thanks again.....everyone is great.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 4, 2012)

rpluskota said:


> Thanks everyone, we are going to utilize all the advice.  We actually touched base with MGO today.....were shooting for the Starfish building.  We think it will have the best balance with all the kids.  It sounds like we are in pretty good shape because 2 of the 4 units are owner weeks.  The other 2 are destination club points, which I guess is the next in the pecking order.  At any rate.....it should be a pretty fun vacation as its four families from our neighborhood....although dinner could be tricky.......thank goodness for the grills!!!
> 
> One last question, do the bike rental companies have bikes that have a child seat on the back of the adult bike and do they have bikes with training wheels.  My six year old is just learning...so we are debating bringing her bike.  My three year won't be able to keep up.....so we are going to need a bike with a seat.
> 
> Thanks again.....everyone is great.



You can rent all kinds of bikes including those with child trailers.


----------



## jme (Jun 4, 2012)

*Bikes*

You can call the MGO front desk and they can answer all questions, or either they can connect you (during shop hours) to the Bike Shop in the Sea Horse Bldg. 

(****Bike shop opens at 9 sharp... Sometimes there's a line at 9, but no fear, there are plenty of bikes......the line is for the paperwork------just takes a while to fill out form, select bikes and combination lock, etc., etc., and there are only two guys working....again, plenty of bikes!)

MGO front desk phone #:  843-686-7343

I'm pretty sure they'll have everything you need in the way of bikes and attachments.

If not, there are other places-----our favorite is Sea Pines Bike Rental, located at 100 North Sea Pines Drive (link below), under a green & white striped awning on right, where golf course can be seen, just past Marriott Monarch. They have everything, including double seaters and covered/enclosed kiddie carts.   

SEE LOCATION below: out of GO, take left onto S. Forest Beach Dr (the road GO is on) and enter the Sea Pines gate, then stay straight 1 mile----you can't miss it. Ahead on right, after Marriott Monarch. It's at the end of the mile-long tree-covered canopy, just after you emerge into sunlight........you can see awning from Monarch area...)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=100+N...Hilton+Head+Island,+South+Carolina+29928&z=17 

Two years ago in 1st week of April, Grande Ocean ran out of bikes due to the huge demand (back when they didn't have so many). 

It was about 68-70 degrees and absolutely gorgeous, and there were ZERO bikes available on the island, period.....none!  All rental places were out. Everybody was out biking....we couldn't believe it.  Lines and lines of families on trails! Had never seen it like that before. Luckily, we already had our bikes for the week.  

Anyway,  three weeks later MGO had 200 awesome brand new bikes ordered and already on site, all lined up----a beautiful sight. Even had to hang them from the ceiling because of lack of space. They do not skimp, and they do try hard.


----------



## Janette (Jun 5, 2012)

We check in the 23rd. Marty, looks like you will be leaving then. Maybe we will come out for the afternoon one day while you are there. Take care of my tree. We will have all three of our children and five grandchildren on HHi for the week. They all won't be at GO all week but I know they will be visiting the dolphin pool and Jim. We are with Tommy's mom in Athens for a couple of days and can't wait to get back to the low country.


----------



## jme (Jun 5, 2012)

Janette said:


> We check in the 23rd. Marty, looks like you will be leaving then. Maybe we will come out for the afternoon one day while you are there. Take care of my tree. We will have all three of our children and five grandchildren on HHi for the week. They all won't be at GO all week but I know they will be visiting the dolphin pool and Jim. We are with Tommy's mom in Athens for a couple of days and can't wait to get back to the low country.



Janette, been keeping up with your exploits.....you have entirely too much vacation time on your hands!!!
.... but in all seriousness, it's well deserved, and hope you and husband are really enjoying it........I believe you could claim citizenship now in St. Thomas, if based on time stayed. 

Yes, sadly we'll be leaving GO in 3 weeks, and we'll miss you by one day there, BUT if you didn't know, we'll be staying at your house the following two weeks...remember? like my eggs over easy with crispy bacon, toast buttered on one side.........


----------



## Janette (Jun 5, 2012)

My neighbors told me that they had registered my home as a timeshare. They are in the process of selling weeks. I hope they make the maintenance fees such that they will pay all my taxes and utilities. Can you imagine the powers in Sun City if they read this? We do drop by to say hello to our neighbors and we do have lawn maintenance. You never know when the fun will have an interruption or stop so all of us need to enjoy each day.


----------

